# Does Flourish encourage algae growth?



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry if I put this question in the wrong place, but I wasnt sure where to post it. I just bought Flourish and was wondering if an algae outbreak is expected like I had with the other plant food (leaf zone) Should I start off dosing slowly this time? Leaf zone turned everything to pea soup.THANKS-


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

A lot depends on what your other water parimeters are like P04 & N03. Just make sure not to over dose, I would use less than the directions call for.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

It all depends on how many plants you have. If you're like me, overstocked with plants, you don't want to skimp on ferts.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I've used both Flourish and LeafZone to turn a little ten gallon tank a glowing green water nightlight, repeatedly. It eventually clears up and I go back to my home brew until I want to turn it green again. :twisted:


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a 90 gallon so I had a huge green nightlight. :wink: What do you use instead of Flourish and Leaf Zone Sean?? Dont want to make the same mistake as I just cleared it up.Thanks-


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

sc--what's your home brew?
if one uses leafzone, should one also use flourish etc.??
i have run out of flourish and switched to leafzone and was wondering if it mattered...


----------



## ken6217 (Sep 1, 2003)

Flourish works great. Like any other fertilizer, don't overdose. Maybe start with half the dose and see whay happens. Then start adding more. 

Ken


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Leafzone is just iron and potassium...so yes, you could use it for extra iron/potassium in tandem with Flourish, which has some iron/potassium, but not really 'enough' potassium for a higher light tank. Be careful as iron is just a trace, and if you increase the levels too much you'll have thread algae problems.


----------

